# dumb goldfish?



## fishtales (Mar 27, 2011)

i have an oxygen bar going across the back of my tank (under the rocks) and my fish like to swimt through the bubbles and the "current" is kinda fast and it pushes them to the top. also they like to run into the heater?

and ideas why they like to act like that??


----------



## Oranda (Apr 19, 2011)

My Oranda goldfish do that also.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

fishtales said:


> i have an oxygen bar going across the back of my tank (under the rocks) and my fish like to swimt through the bubbles and the "current" is kinda fast and it pushes them to the top. also they like to run into the heater?
> 
> and ideas why they like to act like that??


Most fancies are simply different species of carp that have been genetically altered. Because of this they don't always swim straight, eat right, and are susceptible to having gas.


----------



## fishtales (Mar 27, 2011)

like i mean sometime 2 outta the 4 will sit there and intentionally run into it. its like a game for them. i mean i would say its kinda funny but they hit it pretty hard and sometimes i get nervous if they hit it so hard that it could break it


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I haven't heard of goldfish-cracked heaters, but I have read of big cichlids smashing the glass ones. Not sure if they are trying to make noise, or just rearrange the tank. People with bigger cichlids switch to plastic or even titanium heaters just to be safe. For goldfish in the summertime, you might be able just to pull the heater out.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

At any rate, they do it for fun. Goldfish like to have fun, you see. They'll even play with toys.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

emc7 said:


> I haven't heard of goldfish-cracked heaters, but I have read of big cichlids smashing the glass ones. Not sure if they are trying to make noise, or just rearrange the tank. People with bigger cichlids switch to plastic or even titanium heaters just to be safe. For goldfish in the summertime, you might be able just to pull the heater out.


I never had a heater at all when I kept goldfish and they were fine, but I do live in Mississippi. Even in the winter the tank temperature never got below the low 60s.


----------

